
Show HN: Natural Atlas v2 – Coast-To-Coast Map of the Outdoors and iOS App - brianreavis
https://naturalatlas.com/posts/natural-atlas-v2-1342
======
skue
Maps are beautiful and easy to read. But I'm deleting the app and figured I'd
share why...

* The Start Trip bar takes up too much of the screen for a feature I'll never use, especially when...

* All activities are public unless we pay $30 per year on top of the $6 app? That's not a premium feature, it's an anti-feature, and having those in a paid app is a fast way to turn someone who was already halfway converted into a pissed off 1-star reviewer.

* You limit non-pro users to 3 tiles but don't say how large the tiles are unless we buy the app to find out. Turns out they're approximately 15 by 15 miles, so 3 tiles won't even cover half of a small national park.

There aren't that many of us who still happily pay for apps knowing we may
delete them immediately. When you find those users, you want to delight and
reward them for taking a chance on you. Not offer a crippled app that only has
practical utility with an annual subscription. Make this free or offer more
features without a subscription. You can't have it both ways.

------
andkon
This is so beautiful. Any plans to introduce Canada?

Also, one thing I really would appreciate is being able to find backcountry
camping routes by km/mi length or by number of nights. Any plans for something
like that? All I can seem to filter by is trailheads or campsites, but the
route is really the important thing.

~~~
brianreavis
Thanks! We'd love to add Canada, but for the time being are focused on the
United States only – need to work on the fundamentals of the business before
we get too spread thin.

And yep - route search in general is on the roadmap! We've got some pretty
cool other ideas in terms of filtering.

(Aside: Realm has been great. We use it in the iOS app)

